# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Fıkralar, Mizah ve Müzik >  Zayıf Not

## ceyda

Üniversite son sınıf öğrencisi yazılı sınavından
kalınca doğru hocasına
gider:
-"Siz sınıfta bırakarak hayata atılmamı önlüyor ve
beni cezalandırıyorsunuz. İşin bu yanını hiç düşündünüz
mü?"
-"Tabii düşündüm. Hocanın görevi bilgiyi ölçmek,
yeterli olmayanı sınıfta bırakmak değil mi?"
-"İyi. O zaman size bir teklifim var. Bir soru da ben
size soracağım.
Doğru cevabı verirseniz, ben kötü notumu kabul edip sınıfta
kalacağım. Bilemezseniz, notumu düzeltecek ve sınıfı
geçirteceksiniz. (Hocanın
keyfi yerinde. Teklifi kabul eder.) 
Ve öğrenci sorar:
-"Yasal olup, mantıklı olmayan nedir?
Mantıklı olup, yasal olmayan nedir?
Ve de ne mantıklı ne de yasal olmayan nedir?"
Hoca uzun uzun düşünür ama cevabı bulamaz. 

İddia gereği öğrencisine iyi not vererek sınıfı geçirir. 

Ama aklı da soruda kalır. 

Sonunda sınıfın en iyi öğrencisini çağırır, 

olayı anlatır ve sorunun yanıtını bilip bilmediğini sorar.
Öğrenci hemen cevap verir:
-"Siz 65 yaşındasınız ve 23 yaşında bir kadınla evlisiniz.
Bu yasal ama mantıklı değil. Karınızın 25 yaşında bir sevgilisi var.
Bu mantıklı ama yasal değil. 

Siz karınızın sevgilisini, 

zayıf alıp sınıfta kalması gerekirken iyi not verip mezun ediyorsunuz.
Bu da ne mantıklı, ne de yasal."

----------

